# Sur1266



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

All too often, I forget to take pictures of some rods I work on. Rainshadow SUR1266. Guides are wrapped with basic black wrap and yellow accents. This was made for a Steelers fan. If nothing else, I can make a mess of my workbench.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

beautiful st.johns,did you do it in ncp?i personally have more problems with yellow than white,or at least it seems that way.once again a piece of art!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. No, none of it is NCP. I was nervous when I put epoxy on it. I lost faith in CP for a while there. The colors POPPED when I put epoxy on it. The yellow and silverish/gray brightened up nicely. I was pleasantly surprised. Now that I have switched back to Chromoseal, I don't have many problems anymore, kinda restoring my faith. LOL


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

That looks awesome! 

I wish I had the time/money/room to get into something like that. 

BTW, I noticed the razor blade on the bench. You can get packs of disposable scalpels on the auction site for dirt cheap. They're way easier to handle, and even have little plastic sheaths. Just a heads up that may help you out.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great Robert. And I'm not even a Steelers fan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks... Hey 'Mike', you are liable to see it before the owner does Fri. at the pier...LOL


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, that looks great!

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks John.


----------



## b8nw8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice.


----------

